# Is Pierce Married/Engaged?



## KingHandles

I found this and I was woundering if there was any truth to it because I never heard anything about it.



> Paul Pierce- another NBA star marrying a white girl? Ummm, not exactly. It is true that Paul Pierce, the Captain of Boston Celtics, is engaged to a young woman but the is not exactly your average white girl. The couple has been dating since June 2005 and Paul proposed to her in late November. She has been seen rocking a huge 12carat yellow canary diamond ring. She is from Russia but is a mix of other cultures as well. Being a graduate of Pepperdine University, having a royal blood and those great looks is definitely a wifey material for any man. The question is…what do their families think of the union since the couple is biracial. Paul is tall dark and talented and she is beautiful, intelligent and classy.
> 
> She also has huge boobs. There are a couple more pics over there. The post goes on to say the woman's name is Zara, and she's actually a Russian princess or something, but doesn't want to be an actress. It's all very clear and concise, as is the purpose behind the blog. In other words, if anyone has any idea what the hell this is about, let us know.


www.yaysports.com/nba/images/Pierce engaged.jpg


----------



## Premier

Not bad.

uh...very, very good, for our resident post-hawks.


----------



## P-Dub34

I'd bang her, but Pierce could do better, I'm certain.


----------



## LX

She has very large boobs huh? Where's the boobshots?


----------



## Seth

Lanteri said:


> She has very large boobs huh? Where's the boobshots?





















Google, my friends, is a wonderful tool.


----------



## KingHandles

I don't even find her attractive.



Nice boobs though.


----------



## DWest Superstar

rack attack


----------



## LX

Nice rack. 

Too much makeup though.


----------



## pokpok

meh..


----------



## ZWW

Paul could do better but whatever makes the guy happy. I'm all for that first and foremost.


----------



## P-Dub34

She looks ridiculously fake in that 2nd pic. 

Of course, I'd still bang her.


----------



## Attila

P-Dub34 said:


> She looks ridiculously fake in that 2nd pic.
> 
> Of course, I'd still bang her.


 Please, use the word "boing". People find it less offensive.


----------



## LX

Boing? 

How about "bone" or "pork"? Or perhaps make her ride the salami pony?


----------



## P-Dub34

What do I sound like to you? Neville Chamberlain?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Is Paul really that afraid of flying over the ocean that he decided to marry a pair of flotation devices?



Lanteri said:


> How about "bone" or "pork"? Or perhaps make her ride the salami pony?


The boney pony sounds better.



P-Dub34 said:


> What do I sound like to you? Neville Chamberlain?


If you were Neville Chamberlain you'd be saying "I surrender" or "I've had a piece in our time."


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Well, I can't say I blame him. I mean, marrying a Russian princess. You can't get much better than that. Plus, she's not TOO bad looking. Just put a paper bag over her head whilst in bead (now the Russians are going to like...assasinate me)

But I'd still (Bang, pork, boing, boof, beat, tap, engage in elicit sexual activity with) that.


----------



## P-Dub34

E.H., I obviously meant I am not in the business of appeasing people. But you already knew that.


----------



## E.H. Munro

P-Dub34 said:


> E.H., I obviously meant I am not in the business of appeasing people. But you already knew that.



Of course, but how many chances do you get to use the line "I've had a piece in our time,"? You just can't let those get by.


----------



## Floods

:wonders why he even bothered to check out a thread KH started:

:wink:


----------



## cgcatsfan

TAllen42 said:


> Well, I can't say I blame him. I mean, marrying a Russian princess. You can't get much better than that. Plus, she's not TOO bad looking. Just put a paper bag over her head whilst in bead (now the Russians are going to like...assasinate me)
> 
> No they won't. They'll never find the reference for "Bad over her head while in BEAD". Your typos are your protection. No assassination coming YOUR way. :biggrin:


----------



## Floods

:rofl:


----------



## whiterhino

This is the first I've heard of him even having a girlfriend nevermind getting married.


----------



## Floods

she ain't bad either. people wanna make her look like some ugly ***** or something...


----------



## KingHandles

She's not bad at all, but she's not really anything good either. I think a superstar basketball player could go a little further up the ladder. But, it's all about what he wants.


----------

